# Vortex Viper HD 20x60x80



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a Vortex Viper HD 20x60x80 for sale. Scope waa purchased this summer and used during my archery hunt. The scope has been in its neoprean cover since day one. Glass still is in excellent condition. I jave some other huting projects that i would like to fund. Im asking 750 obo. For asking price i will include a tines up digi scope set up. I am interested in possible trades towards a duck boat or mud motor. These are selling new for 899 +tax.






























Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Any offers

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

700

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lets go 600

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sold

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

I go up scouting for one day and miss a steal of a deal like this?! I guess I'll take seconds if for some reason the original buyer gets hit by a truck randomly...


----------

